
ByteDance will not sell TikTok's U.S. operations to Microsoft or Oracle: Sources - hardmaru
https://news.cgtn.com/news/2020-09-14/ByteDance-rejects-Microsoft-s-bid-for-TikTok-TLLgABWx56/index.html
======
hardmaru
Article from official Chinese state media seems to refute an earlier front
page article on hacker news:

Oracle Chosen as Winner in Deal for TikTok’s U.S. Operations

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24464933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24464933)

------
raverbashing
Not surprising. Their political goals are not furthered by having the US
control TikTok

